# Update, Update, Update!!! This Ugly Thing Called Cancer Had Reared Its Head Again !!!



## EAGLE EYE 444

JULY 1, 2016

I JUST WANTED TO GIVE ALL OF YOU AN UPDATE IN REGARDS TO TERESA AND HER ONGOING BATTLE WITH CANCER.

FINALLY, THE PAST 6 MONTHS OF A DIFFERENT TYPE OF CHEMO TREATMENT BEING USED APPEARS TO BE WORKING SOMEWHAT.  THE RESULTS TODAY SHOWED THAT THE CANCER HAS STOPPED ITS GROWING CONSIDERABLY FOR NOW AND HOPEFULLY WILL BE SLOWED OR STOPPED ENTIRELY (WHICH WOULD BE WONDERFUL FOR SURE IF THAT HAPPENED).

TERESA ASKED ME TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND YOUR GRACIOUS THOUGHTS ALONG THIS JOURNEY.  WE ALSO HOPE THAT ALL OF YOU WILL CONTINUE TO KEEP PRAYING FOR TERESA TO HOPEFULLY BE ABLE TO RETURN TO A SOMEWHAT NORMAL LIFE AGAIN AS WELL.

I DON'T MIND TELLING ALL OF YOU THAT SHE AND I SHED ABOUT A BUSHEL OF TEARS OF JOY ABOUT AN HOUR AGO TOO.

THANK YOU ALL.

EAGLE EYE 444

**************************








Some of you might remember this previous thread linked below about my Texas girlfriend and her struggles with Cancer during the past several years now.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=805260&highlight=texas+girlfriend


Well back on August 29th, I flew to Texas to be with Teresa as she had a biopsy performed and the ultimate results showed that she had three very tiny spots of cancer cells still in her chest.  The doctors prescribed a plan of Chemo shots every two weeks initially, then now every three weeks.  So she has been taking these Chemo treatments for 3 months now and she had another scan done recently.  Teresa works for NASA she had continued to work every day, but more recently, she was just too weak to perform her normal job tasks so she has missed a few days lately which is totally out of character for her as she always comes in early and stays late each day to make sure that everything is done properly.  

Unfortunately, Friday afternoon, she found out that this recent scan showed now that these cancer cells have spread to her liver, her spine and also one of her hips during the past three months.

Needless to say, she and I both are devastated at this time and currently we are having further discussions with her doctors to hopefully try another course of immediate treatment.   She also told me that she has lost over 20 pounds during the past 2 1/2 months as well and that fact just makes me terrified.  At this point, I am just a "basket case" myself. 

She had originally planned to spend Christmas Holidays with me here in Georgia but she realized about a month ago that she was not physically able to travel as such.  I decided to visit her in Texas during the Christmas Holidays and hopefully spend some quality time with her there instead.  I am looking forward to Thursday Morning at around 10 AM (CST) so that I can put my arms around her and offer her whatever comfort possible.  Hopefully, there will be no flight delays to Houston.

I firmly believe in Prayers and also Miracles and I sincerely ask for your Prayers for Teresa and me in hopes of a Miracle happening for this fantastic lady.


----------



## Nicodemus

I truly hate to hear that, Mike. Our thoughts and prayers are with ya`ll.


----------



## j_seph

Prayers for God's healing, he is still in the healing business and is the almighty doctor. Praying that God will lead these doctors on the correct path for treatment to rid her body of this disease. That he give you the strength and the right words to say for her comfort and peace. May God provide a way for you to be with her as her support and strength.


----------



## Hornet22

So sorry my friend. cancer SUUUXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C.

I'm really sorry to hear that also, Mike.

Just know in your heart that the birth of Jesus was meant for times like these. 

I pray for Ms Teresa's comfort and healing and for your well being through such a troubling time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

So sorry to hear this. Please know that we are thinking of ya'll and lots of .


----------



## mattech

Prayers sent


----------



## K80

Brother, prayers going up. As you know, I hate cancer with a passion.


----------



## mudracing101

Prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## Hilsman

Prayers sent


----------



## Silver Britches

I know it's tough, bud. Hoping she gets well soon.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I hate to hear it, Mike. Our thoughts are with you. Cancer has taken too many good people from me, I hate it.


----------



## fredw

My prayers are added.


----------



## Ruger#3

Prayers for the both of you.


----------



## KyDawg

I am so sorry to hear that my friend. She and You have my prayers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Mike, please let Ms Teresa know that Dawn and our prayers are with her, that lady has gone thru way too much.


----------



## rydert

Prayers sent.....


----------



## feathersnantlers

Praying for all y'all, I HATE Cancer


----------



## Wycliff

Prayers sent Mike, sorry to hear this


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm praying for you both my friend!


----------



## Horns

Sorry to hear this news. Prayers for healing for your lady. Be her strength in her time of need.


----------



## Headshot

Prayers added.


----------



## egomaniac247

Hang tough buddy and just abide in the fact that there is something bigger in this life than what we can see and touch.

Love sent and prayers.


----------



## carver

Mike you and Teresa have my prayer


----------



## Head East

I am sorry to hear this.  Our thoughts and prayers for you and your miss Teresa.


----------



## 4HAND

Praying for both of you.


----------



## scottfrmga

*Prayers For Mike and Teresa*

Mike,
As always My thoughts and prayers go to Teresa for swift healing and remission and to you to have the strength to support her in her time of need. As always if you have a need I can fill let me know.
Scott


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Thank You all for your kind replies on behalf of my girlfriend and me.  We both surely appreciate your continued Prayers.


----------



## Nugefan

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thank You all for your kind replies on behalf of my girlfriend and me.  We both surely appreciate your continued Prayers.



safe travels as you go and see your lady this Christmas , give her a big hug from my neck of the woods and tell her she is still in my prayers ...


----------



## fish hawk

Prayers sent


----------



## Core Lokt

Praying for her man, you too!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

I hope that all of you will see the latest update on Teresa too and I hope that all of you will have a safe and wonderful 4th of July Holiday weekend as well.


----------



## welderguy

Thankyou Lord


" I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.
 My help cometh from the Lord, which made heaven and earth."


----------



## K80

That is great!


----------



## MudDucker

Prayers lifted.  I hate cancer!


----------



## georgia357

That is fantastic news Eagle Eye, thanks for the update.


----------



## Core Lokt

Great news!! Prayers continued for total healing.


----------



## KyDawg

Sorry to hear this Eagle, my Prayers will go out for yall.


----------



## Paymaster

Praying that the new chemo works! Thanks for the update.


----------



## speedcop

Great news! Our prayers for her. Im proof positive that you can beat this stuff, God, chemo, and prayers 10 yrs and still going. Stay positive!


----------

